# 90 two stroke Yamaha prop



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Kirby,
The fellas that can help you are gonna need a bunch more info. 

1. Current prop brand and model to include diameter and pitch. 
2. Engine mounting height. 
3. Top speed you currently get. 
4. Engine RPM at WOT.

This will give them a good starting place to offer help


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

might try the panga site for a start, I had a 90 2 stroke Yamaha on my Hoog 16'8" Hornet, had a 19" pitch s/s 3 blade and it ran 47 on the transom, on a jack it ran 52. Had it modified by Hydotec and it ran 59+ with a Turbo s/s 3 blade 20"


----------



## Kirby Cole (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks, I will get more info


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Any progress?


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

ive got a four blade power tech that i had on my 90 ill have to check back with specs, you looking for top end or fuel efficiency?


----------



## Kirby Cole (Oct 28, 2016)

Found a three blade power tech 15 pitch that works


----------

